# Bluescreen 0x00000109



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Hallo liebe "Gemeinde"...

Habe seit gestern folgendes Problem:

Von Anfang:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem meinen Rechner zusammen gebaut (komplette Zusammenstellung siehe Sysprofile / Signatur). Hab dann vor 3 Tagen Win7 64Bit Ultimate aufgespielt. Zuerst lief auch alles super, bis gestern. Es fing an nachdem ich das Spiel "Bulletstorm" installiert hatte...nach ca. 15 Minuten spielen hing sich das Spiel auf. Mit STRG+ALT+ENTF konnte ich es beenden. Hab mir an dieser Stelle noch keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht. Am späten Abend wollt ich dann Film schauen, da gings dann los. Zuerst mit VLC. Nach ca. 20 Min. schauen schmierte der Player ab (Meldung: "VLC funktioniert nicht mehr"...bla,bla). Auch da hab ich mir noch nix bei gedacht, kann ja mal vorkommen... Also hab ich den Film nochmal gestartet. Dann, nach ca. 10 min. : Bluescreen...in diesem stand was von wegen "ntfs.sys"...Rechner hat dann neu gestartet...Gut, dacht ich mir nächster Versuch. Diesmal mit dem "Windows Media Player"...Nach ca. 15 min.: Bluescreen...diesmal (sowie sämtliche restlichen Male) Fehlercode: "*0x00000109*". "********" hab ich dann gedacht...wieder Neustart...dann der Versuch mit dem "Media Player Classic"...gleiches Spiel. Wichtig zu erwähnen wäre eventuell auch noch, dass sämtliche Player immer erst abschmieren und beim 2. Versuch der Bluescreen kommt.

Also hab ich den Fehlercode gegoogelt. Leider ohne richtigen Erfolg. Laut diversen Foren kann der Fehlercode anscheinend von mehreren Problemen ausgelöst werden. Hauptsächlich anscheinend von RAm & Treiberproblemen.

Also hab ich Memtest laufen lassen. Nach ca. 2 Std ohne Fehler würd ich RAM Fehler ausschliessen.

Um Treiberprobleme auszuschliessen hab ich den Treiber der Graka zurückgesetzt (auf den Windows eigenen). Keine Besserung.

Anschliessend hab ich den Onboard Sound deaktiviert (im Bios) und meine Audigy 2 installiert...ebenfalls keine Besserung...


Nun meine Frage:

Woran könnte es liegen ???


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Kannst Du mal nähere Angaben zum Bluescreen liefern > Minidump-Auswertung?! Alternativ mit *BlueScreenView* (läuft installationsfrei) > starten > F7 & Screenshot einstellen.

Auch hier, bitte ergänzend Details zu den Speichereinstellungen liefern > am besten Screenshots aus *CPU-Z*.

MfG.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Kann ich leider erst nach 18 Uhr machen, bin grad auf Arbeit. Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Kein Thema; sofern die Speichereinstellungen passen, hört sich das aber eher nach einem Treiberproblem/-konflikt an. Warten wir's ab.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

So, anscheinend waren es doch verschiedene...hier die Auswertung:

Im Anhang befindet sich auch noch ein HWiNFO Screen.


==================================================
Dump File         : 032811-19780-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28.03.2011 00:54:55
Bug Check String  : 
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000109
Parameter 1       : a3a039d8`93c174ee
Parameter 2       : b3b7465e`e63e4754
Parameter 3       : fffff800`02ac7610
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000001
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70740
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16695 (win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032811-19780-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291.864
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032811-21294-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28.03.2011 00:37:15
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0f023ca5
Parameter 3       : fffff880`03c1d818
Parameter 4       : fffff880`03c1d080
Caused By Driver  : dxgmms1.sys
Caused By Address : dxgmms1.sys+23cda
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032811-21294-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291.872
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032811-20670-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 28.03.2011 00:05:19
Bug Check String  : SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Bug Check Code    : 0x1000007e
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`c0000005
Parameter 2       : fffff880`043a9457
Parameter 3       : fffff880`02c508a8
Parameter 4       : fffff880`02c50110
Caused By Driver  : dxgmms1.sys
Caused By Address : dxgmms1.sys+74c5
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032811-20670-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 290.088
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032711-28314-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27.03.2011 22:46:02
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`0623e358
Parameter 3       : fffff880`0623dbc0
Parameter 4       : fffff880`012c49de
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d9de
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032711-28314-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 291.864
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 032711-21606-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 27.03.2011 18:00:27
Bug Check String  : NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000024
Parameter 1       : 00000000`001904fb
Parameter 2       : fffff880`074a7938
Parameter 3       : fffff880`074a71a0
Parameter 4       : fffff880`012df9de
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+9d9de
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\032711-21606-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 284.496
==================================================


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Bitte mal die *Speichereinstellungen und -spannung* überprüfen! Gerade die XTC Platnium Serie frisst teils mehr als normal; bei unseren  P35-Board mussten wir auch die Spannung anheben, um die 4er-Timings  fahren zu können!

Der *OCZ-Speicher* steht ja nicht in der *QVL* - da OCZ generell (ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, aber die Erfahrung zeigt es immer wieder) in puncto Speicher größere Probleme bereitet, ggf. *BIOS-Update* durchführen, aktuelle (Chipsatz-)Treiber installieren und evtl. einen korrenten CMOS-Reset (gezogener Netzstecker) durchführen.

Ersatzweise die *Speichermodule einzeln prüfen* und schauen, ob es evtl. *im Dualchannel-Betrieb zu den Abstürzen kommt* > ggf. die *beiden anderen Speicherbänke* verwenden. Bitte ggf. die *Command Rate von 1T auf 2T* setzen.

*Edit: 
*

in der Signatur hast Du ja die 4-4-4-15 2T Timings stehen: aktuell liegen aber die standardmäßigen 5-5-5-15 2T an, wie ich das sehe. *Hast Du die Speicherspannung manuell auf 1.80V gesetzt? *
bitte auch mal die* Festplatte prüfen*
*Hintergrundanwendungen* herunterfahren oder (temporär) deaktivieren
ich sehe, Du hast *avast!* im Einsatz > *testweise deinstallieren*; ich hatte diesbezüglich auch schon sporadische Bluescreens, die nicht näher spezifizierbar waren (Problem: avast!)
*unabhängig hiervon:* Updates einspielen & Treiber aktualisieren


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Ich hatte die Timings manell auf 4-4-4-15 gesetzt, aber nach gestern hatte ich sie wieder auf "Auto" gesetzt. Auf die Idee mit den Spannungen bin ich auch grad vorhin gekommen als ich das mit den 1.8V gesehen hatte. Auf den Riegeln steht ja "4-4-4 @2.1V". Hab im Bios schon auf 2.1V eingestellt, aber bei HWiNFO steht iwie immer noch 1.8V ?! Bios ist schon das letzte drauf. Die aktuellsten Chipsatz Treiber installier ich grad...

In der QVL stehen leider seeehr wenige Speicher drin...

CMOS Reset hab ich auch schon gemacht, hat nichts gebracht.

Festplatten prüfen ? Hab erst vor kurzem alle mit HDTune gestestet, da hab ich keine Fehler feststellen können.


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Ja, die QVL sind meist seeeeeeeeeeeeehr kurz; OCZ-Speicher ist allerdings auch seeeeeeeeehr anfällig *ggg*.

Entweder er läuft oder zickt nur ... G.Skill oder Corsair sind hier deutlich gemächlicher unterwegs. Sofern nicht wenigstens OCZ in der QVL auftaucht (egal, welche Module), wäre ich mit OCZ-RAM immer vorsichtig.

Zu den Timings: *grundsätzlich die Parameter übernehmen, die aufgedruckt sind;* ich geh erstmal von den SPD-Werten aus (hier sind die Standard-Timings 5-5-5-15 2T@1.80V ausgewiesen); für 4-4-4-15 sind dann 2.10V maßgeblich.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, das Bios übernimmt die Einstellung leider iwie nicht...

Na ja, hab hier im Marktplatz bereits ein Mushkin 4GB Kit erstanden, dann werd ichs ja sehen.


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Also, zum ECS-BIOS kann ich recht wenig sagen; ggf. sind Werte über 1.80V über ein OC-Feature freizugeben? Sofern sowieso ein alternatives Speicherkit in Betracht gezogen wird, müsste man die Ergebnisse abwarten, sollten die übrigen Ansätzen nicht fruchten.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Die Timings hab ich jetzt wieder auf 4-4-4-15 gesetzt, HWiNFO & CPUZ zeigen aber immer noch 1.80V an...
Chipsatz Treiber sind nun auch installiert. Ich lass jetzt mal 3DMark Vantage laufen, mal gucken was passiert...


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Sofern 2.10V gesetzt und abgespeichert wurden, sind die auch übernommen. Es werden bei derlei Tools grundsätzlich aber nur die SPD-Werte ausgewiesen, welche hinterlegt wurden und - je nach System - automatisch geladen werden.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

Ah ja.

3DMark Vantage ist komplett durchgelaufen.
Sämtliche Player scheinen nun auch zu laufen...ich schau mir nachher noch nen Film an, dann bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## serafen (28. März 2011)

Genau, in aller Ruhe durchtesten; viele Bluescreens treten so unvermittelt auf - bei mir liefen Spiele, Benchmarks & Co. stundenlang stabil, dann plötzlich beim Surfen oder Filmvergnügen der GAU. 

Viel Glück - ich hoffe, Rückmeldungen folgen dann.


----------



## darkKO (28. März 2011)

serafen schrieb:


> Viel Glück - ich hoffe, Rückmeldungen folgen dann.


 
Aber klar!


----------



## darkKO (29. März 2011)

Also, wies aussieht funktioniert jetzt alles...Hab gestern noch kurz gespielt sowie einen Film geschaut und dabei keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Lag wohl wirklich an den RAM Einstellungen (oder aber an den Chipsatztreibern)...Werd das ganze jetzt mal ne Weile beobachten, und ggf hier noch mal posten.
Danke serafen, für deine Hilfe!


----------



## serafen (29. März 2011)

Gern geschehen - wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es so bleibt


----------

